# is it ready?



## kush047 (Nov 15, 2011)

I planted 6 afghan kush autos..1 took off much slower than the rest,thought it would never take off,then like it was on steroids it shot to the glass top(bloombox) passing every plant in the box,now it much taller than the rest with at least 30 to 40% orange(pistils). None of the other come close. Could this have been a different strain mixed in? And should I harvest it?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2011)

Every seed even within a strain can be different.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2011)

Could have been a mix-up...could just be a different pheno...Really need a 30x microscope to see when to harvest...pistils die for many reasons


----------



## kush047 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok thanx Bud..thanx Duck.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, don't focus on the pistels for telling when to harvest. Those hairs grow and die back then new grow in behind them again. the best way to know when to harvest is to get a 30x-60x magnifying glass, scope, or loupe, and look carefully at the resin glands(trichomes) on the buds and sugar leaves.

I start looking at mine as soon as I get within a week of the breeders' recommendations for flowering time. The trichs usually are starting to swell very nicely and are all clear. I check them every few days and as they start to get cloudy/milky looking, I start checking every other day. Once I get as close to 100% milky/cloudy as I can see, then I harvest


----------



## valleyboy (Nov 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Every seed even within a strain can be different.



This. 

Marijuana seeds are like apple seeds.  Most strains are genetically unstable hybrids (which is why clones are a better option than seeds in the sense of uniformity), and when mixing two unstable hybrids you get something vastly different.  It will more than likely carry a few of the traits, but if you're looking for the same taste as last season, you might not find it.

At any rate, Hush is right, harvest should be determined by trich. development.  Investing in a small scope will definitely pay off as you will be able to harvest at peak potency rather than pistil growth.


----------

